# selenium tablets



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if day 10 of a cycle is too late to start using selenium to thicken the womb lining?

This is my 4th cycle of clomid now, 3 @100mg and this cycle upped to 150mg. I'm not having any scans though   so apart from the OPKs have no idea what's going on inside! 

I've just read about the selenium tablets, and if I can find them in a chemist out here, I'll give them a go.

Thanks, Jo x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I have no idea how they work as I take them all the time and on my tracking cyle this time my linning grew very slowly, in fact from day 9 to day 11 it only grew 0.6mm.  THen shot up normally again. So it made me think that all the vits I take to make linning thicker can't have such a huge effect and what does effect lining is estrogen shooting up which is coming from the follicle.  I still do take the selium, Co 10, pineapple juce in case it helps, but I am a bit more doubtful now.  

But there is no harm in trying, also you could eat Brazil Nuts which is a natural source of selenium.


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Jo

I always had a thin lining on clomid despite doing the whole brazil nuts etc, the thickest it ever reached was 6.5mm.  On my 5th cycle I went for my 2nd tracking scan that cycle (I had scans every cycle) and was told that although I had a 14mm follicle (which was good and growing well) my lining was only 5.4mm and that it appeared that clomid wasn't looking like it would work for me   but to come back in 2 days for another scan and see what was going on then (also had an appointment to discuss the next step!).  On the way home I decided to try selenium, thought it would probably be too late but it wasn't as if I had anything to lose by taking it.  Started taking it that day, went back 2 days later and lo and behold my follie had reached 17mm and my lining was 8.9mm!!!!!  My clinic leave you to get on with the BMS when the follie reaches 17mm and like a minimum of 8mm for lining with clomid so went home with a huge smile on my face and 2 weeks later got my BFP!  Now I don't know if taking the selenium for those 2 days (I did continue to take it after showing the lining was thickening) could possibly have made any difference but it was all that was different and I had never had a lining that thick before.  I would say if you want to try it then try it, you never know!  Just be careful that your tablets don't contain vitamin A if you are taking them after ovulation as not good for developing baby and a lot of selenium seemed to have it when I was buying it although I did get one without.  Good luck!

Matty


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks bottleofwater and Matty  

Matty- congrats on your BFP, and well over half way now!  

I'll see if I can find some here today and give it a go then. I know I can't get brazil nuts here (I live in Turkey) but hopefully one of the chemists can help me out with the selenium.

I'm feeling so frustrated with it all at the mo- I can't believe I'm not getting scans done   When I had IVF, my doctor was so amazing- nothing was too much trouble. Now, I can barely get to speak to anyone. They haven't monitored me, and have no idea how much I'm taking  

If nothing happens this month, I'm seriously considering FET, despite the fact we really can't afford it. But that opens up a whole other can of worms- GGRrrrr I'm so frustrated with the language barrier- Everything has to be relayed through DH and I never feel like I get the full picture  

Sorry for the moan girls....

Love Jo xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Jo hunny i didnt have tracking scans either which i though was a bummer as we then didnt even know what was going on

as for the selenium i am currently taking them as we have started our ICSI journey, i take a 1 a day supplement as cant stomach the nuts, the longer its in your system the better but if you want to start now then go fo it, 



xxx


----------

